# dell 8200 memory upgrade



## mestran (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi - I have a dell 8200 with 256mg of memory. I'd like to upgrade it and from what I can determine there are 2 memory slots open to which I can add a matched pair. 

- Can the new pair be a different size than the existing pair?

- Can I mix ECC and non-ECC memory (as long as the pairs match)? 

- How can I determine if my system is 400 mhz fsb or 533 mhz fsb? It appears to make a difference on the dell site. 

- Dell's price for a 512 mg pair is about $376 (see specs below). Can you recommend a less expensive alternative? 

Thanks, - mestran


Package Type	Logical Type
------------- -----------
184-pin RIMM 256x18


Speed	Description
------ ---------------
PC800	ECC, Unbuffered


Units Required	Install Notes
------------- ------------
2 Installation in matched pairs of modules is required. Please 
order quantity two.

System Type 
------------
Desktop/PC


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

RAMBUS... I bought into the same technology back in the date... it's good RAM, but expensive.

To determine the FSB speed you may start with the model number that should be found somewhere on the back of the DELL. Or, perhaps on the receipt of purchase.

Not to bust your bubble.. but I think that it is 376 dollars a RIMM... so that's like 700+ for 2 RIMMS. I ran into this same problem with a friend of mine and we ended up getting it done on e-bay for about 200 dollars. RAMBUS is expensive. You should first figure out your FSB and then you will be able to "hunt" for the right memory on e-bay or on any other site.

With those RIMM slots, you have to add equal pairs. I can have two 256 MB and 2 512 MB RIMMS as long as they are on the same channel. You want to match the speed of the older RIMM as not to "slow" the system down by adding slower memory. Your systems memory speed will be as slow as the slowest memory in the system.

You may also try by pulling the RIMM out of your system and writing down all of the numbers you find on the RIMM. Then post those numbers back here.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

RD RAM can be insanely expensive compared to SD RAM unfortunatley, and a lot of Dells used them including yours. You won't have to pay that much, you can get cheaper RD RAM on Newegg. I would stay away from ECC, you don't need it. Get two of these.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820151102

EDIT: Wow, I just looked on Newegg, you can get a same capacity stick (256 MB) of DDR400 Corsair XMS with a CL of 2 for less than half the price.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

As the above said. RAMBUS modules must be used in pairs and any empty slots must be filled with CRIMMS or Continuity RIMMS. The serial nature of Direct Rambus RIMM technology requires that all memory expansion sockets be occupied in order to complete the transmission line to the termination resistors. All signal and control traces are matched for length and all traces on the continuity board are impedance matched to 28 ohms.
It might be cheaper to upgrade the computer.


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

I think that Dell's price on the RIMMS are absolutely rediculous. I know that RAMBUS is expensive... but 367 dollars for a RIMM? WAY too much. I did have luck upgrading mine from e-bay. We didn't take it as high as we wanted... but we didn't sit on 256mb.


----------



## mestran (Mar 10, 2006)

*found on ebay*

Thanks all - 

I was able to find the original system config by entering my service tag number at the dell site. 

Ebay is the place to go for this type of memory. There are several reliable sellers that had the memory I needed for about 1/3 the Dell price. Cjessee was right about the price -- it would've been about $700 to add a gig, and $300 for half a gig -- which I found on ebay for less than $90 including shipping.

- mestran


----------

